# Help me identify this part



## fastlate (Mar 17, 2011)

I could not find the application by searching the part number, so if anyone can help...number on it is 087 115 417A. It appears to be a non-thermostatic and I think it may have been used as part of a mk1 oil cooler setup. Any other info would be appreciated, because I want to see if I could use it.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*part*

could it be an oil filter mount with remote oil cooler?


----------



## fastlate (Mar 17, 2011)

I think your right, but why does it not have a thermostat and what would be the advantages or disadvantages to not being thermostatic?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*thermostat*

it would allow oil to the cooler when it reaches a certain temperature.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

fastlate said:


> what would be the advantages or disadvantages to not being thermostatic?


because racecar

If you are planning to put this on a car that is dd, I would strongly consider getting an inline thermostat for it. The oil really needs to get up to 180-190*F to get rid of some of the contaminates.


----------

